# Construction Workers/Builders in Lagos?



## Dalma (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone

We are looking to renovate our apartment. We live in Lagos.

Could anybody recommend any builders/contractors? 

We would rather use a Portuguese company but they would need to speak some English.

Thanks!


----------



## MarcoCarrico (Jan 27, 2010)

Dalma said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are looking to renovate our apartment. We live in Lagos.
> 
> ...


You can try to contact MC-Domicilium at 966415135


----------

